# Italia, Italiaa!!



## Heliand

Mi chiedo spesso quando penso al mio paese quali sono le prime cose che mi vengono in mente.
Forse è più semplice chiederlo ad uno straniero, credo.
Ma noi italiani quando pensiamo al nostro Stato, cosa ci evoca?
Italia è uguale solo alla nostra pizza, spaghetti, Roma, Colosseo, stilisti ecc., o c'è qualcosa di più e di diverso?

PS: Non so se questo possa essere contemplato come argomento da trattare in questo forum. Se non è così, mi scuso sin da ora.


----------



## irene.acler

Bella domanda...spesso e volentieri si tende ad associare l'Italia (così come altri stati, europei e non) a delle immagini/cose stereotipate, come appunto pizza, moda, colosseo e via dicendo...
Io personalmente pensando al mio paese dico che si tratta di uno stato talmente ricco sotto molti punti di vista come ce ne sono pochi al mondo..non perchè sono italiana, ma è un dato di fatto che l'Italia sia custode di un patrimonio artistico, storico e culturale che non ha eguali nel mondo (si dice che più del 50% del patrimonio storico e artistico mondiale sia in Italia). Il fatto è che per esempio uno straniero inevitabilmente non può aver visitato (credo!) tutti i paesi e le città d'Italia, caratterizzati ciascuno da proprie peculiarità, per cui nella maggior parte dei casi ci si "riduce" (verbo forse improprio a dire il vero) ad alcuni aspetti fondamentali come quelli già citati o solo ad alcune città particolarmente rilevanti...dimenticando altrettanti aspetti interessanti e degni di nota..
Io ho parlato qui di aspetti storici e artistici, ma vogliamo parlare della varietà paesaggistica che ci offre l'Italia? Mare, collina, montagne...c'è di tutto e di più, e di conseguenza le attività che ne derivano sono le più disparate...
Con questo non voglio limitarmi ad elogiare semplicemente questo stato perchè è il paese in cui sono nata e in cui vivo, in quanto sono consapevole che esistono mille paesi nel mondo (anzi, qualsiasi luogo sulla Terra io direi!) con delle caratteristiche che non troviamo da noi, e che sono davvero interessanti e meritevoli di essere visitati!


----------



## sabrinita85

Sarò banale, ma se penso all'Italia mi viene in mente la sua posizione geografica, lo stivale e poi la pasta, la pizza e il pomodoro.


----------



## Heliand

No, no 6 banale per niente, anche perchè anche a me pensare al mio paese fa venire in mente + o - le stesse cose, solo che sono convinta che rispetto ad uno straniero noi italiani le consideriamo con uno spirito diverso!!
Io penso anche a questo: Italia ricca di bellezze di ogni tipo, storiche, artistiche, naturali, culinarie, ecc.. ma che italiana sarei stata in qualche altro periodo storico? Ad esempio, ai tempi dell'Impero Romano (che comunque di Italia ancora non si poteva parlare), o all'epoca delle signorie, o durante i moti del 1848 quando la coscienza di un'identità nazionale era sempre + agognata e si lottava per questo e per la libertà dalle dominazioni straniere? 
L'Italia di oggi è certamente affascinante, con tutti i suoi Prodi, Berlusconi, reality, casini di ogni tipo e tutto quello che ci va dietro anche di positivo comunque. 
Ma l'Italia del passato, cosa avrebbe potuto suscitarci?
Avere una macchina del tempo e vivere, ad esempio, proprio quando tutte le nostre bellezze artistiche stavano nascendo sarebbe davvero bello!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Désolée, je ne suis ni italienne, ni ne parle italien...  (mais j'aimerais bien !)
Quand je pense à l'Italie, ce qui me vient tout de suite à l'esprit est : arts, botte, pasta et surtout "parler avec les mains". 

Sorry, I'm not from Italy and don't speak italian either...  (but I'd like to!)
When I'm thinking of Italy, what cross immediately my mind are: arts, boot, pasta and "speaking with hands". 

Edit: There is also this famous song in France from an old singer - Nicole Croisille - that crosses my mind too, which lyrics are: "...tu étais gai comme un italien quand il sait qu'il aura de l'amour et du vin..." and a bad translation could be: "you were happy like an italian guy when he knows he will be provided with love and wine..."


----------



## TimeHP

Non sono nazionalista, ma amo moltissimo il nostro paese.  
Il clima, le opere d'arte, che sono ovunque, la nostra tradizione del mangiar bene, il Rinascimento italiano con il geniale Leonardo da Vinci, i nostri scienziati come Galileo Galilei, gli esploratori, da Marco Polo, a Cristoforo Colombo ad Amerigo Vespucci, i musicisti come Puccini, Verdi, Rossini, gli scultori e i pittori come Michelangelo, Raffaello, Donatello, Tiziano, che hanno prodotto opere incomparabili a livello mondiale. 
Non riesco proprio a stare dietro a tutto...
Mi piace la nostra costa e il nostro mare, mi piacciono i nostri monti e le nostre isole.
Mi piace il nostro patrimonio di leggende.
Amo le poesie di Montale e quelle di Leopardi.  
Mi piace il profondo affetto per i nostri i familiari e la nostra disponibilità verso gli stranieri. 
E apprezzo il fatto che nel nostro paese non ci sia la pena di morte.

Ciao


----------



## Heliand

ciao Klarine,
tu as raison.."parler avec les mains" represente l'une des nos caractéristiques essentielles (selon mon opinion), mais souvent je pense que cela n'est pas trop "élégant"..!!
Je n'y avais pas pensé!!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Heliand, "parler avec les mains" est une caractéristique que beaucoup de méditerranéens partagent avec les italiens. Je ne trouve pas ça inélégant du tout. D'ailleurs, moi-même, sans mes mains, je m'exprime beaucoup moins bien.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Allora, ci sono molte cose che mi viene in mente quando penso d'Italia.
Come gente hanno detto, gli spaghetti ecc ecc.
Una cosa che a cui mi piace a pensare sia il modo che (noi inglese) pensiamo che l'italiano è solamente usando parole inglesi e aggiungerendo una "a" oppure un "o" alla fine della parola.

Ma adesso, dopo imparando un po' d'italiano,  adesso so che questo non è vero, assolutamente non vero.
Come il mio post, so che è pieno d'errori.


----------



## Heliand

Alex_Murphy said:


> Allora, ci sono molte cose che mi *vengono *in mente quando penso *all' Italia.*
> Come *la gente ha detto (oppure: come hanno detto gli altri)*, gli spaghetti ecc ecc.
> *Una cosa che a cui mi piace a pensare sia il modo che (noi inglese) pensiamo che l'italiano è solamente usando parole inglesi e aggiungerendo una "a" oppure un "o" alla fine della parola. (I don't understand what you mean, puoi spiegarmi meglio?)
> *
> Ma adesso, dopo *aver imparato* un po' d'italiano, so che questo non è vero, assolutamente non è vero.
> Come il mio post, so che è pieno di errori.


----------



## Heliand

Non ti preoccupare Alex, è naturale fare errori, se penso ai miei in inglese..


----------



## sabrinita85

Alex_Murphy said:


> Allora, ci sono molte cose che mi vengono in mente quando penso all'Italia.
> Come hanno detto altre persone, gli spaghetti ecc ecc.
> Una cosa che a cui mi piace a pensare è il modo che (noi inglesi) pensiamo che parlare italiano vuol dire solamente usare parole inglesi aggiungendo una "a" oppure una "o" alla fine della parola.
> 
> Ma adesso, dopo aver imparato un po' d'italiano,  adesso  so che questo non è vero, assolutamente non vero.
> Come il mio post, so che è pieno d'errori.



Piccole correzioni in aiuto a Heliand


----------



## Alxmrphi

Quello che volevo dire era.. siamo inglesi, abbiamo un stereotipo d'italiani, che la lingua è solamente parole inglesi ma si aggiunge una "a" o una "o" alla fine delle parola...

"Ciao, how-a are-a you-o today-o, now-a, I-a am-a a-speaking in italiano"

Come le nostre promozioni di televisione per gli spaghetti ecc.
Capisci adesso oppure dovrei chiedere un italiano per aiutarmi tradurre questo lol?
*Sabrinita, hai capito quello che volevo dire nella frase nera?

*Un altra cosa che mi viene mente quando penso all'italia è eventi del passato, come il impero e è anche la casa del papa, molte molte cose di più.. fondamentalmente, è un posto magnifico con così molto storie (IMHO).*
*


----------



## Heliand

grazie....................


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mi vengono in mente così tante cose quando penso al mio paese, che sarebbe troppo lungo elencarle, ma c'è una cosa che mi fa veramente incazzare quando sono all'estero e la gente mi chiede dell'Italia: il fatto che molti pensino che siamo tutti mafiosi e quindi chiedono anche a me, che tra l'altro sono di Brescia, cosa sia la mafia..

I've got so many things coming into my head when I think about my country that it'd take too long listing them, but there's one thing that really pisses me off when I'm abroad and people ask me about Italy:
Some folks think every Italian is a "mafioso" so they ask me, ( I'm not even from Sicily) about mafia..


----------



## Xerinola

Ciao a tutti!
Non sono italiana, ma imparo l'italiano da 4 anni fa e mi piace molto, moltissimo!
Le prime cose che mi saltono in mente sono: la pizza (ovviamente), la pasta (mi piace molto il cibo italiano),la forma geografica del paese, la moda e suprattutto allegria e gioia.

Ciao amici!

X:

PD: Potete corregere se volete!


----------



## sabrinita85

Xerinola said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Non sono italiana, ma studio l'italiano da 4 anni e mi piace molto, moltissimo!
> Le prime cose che mi saltono in mente sono: la pizza (ovviamente), la pasta (mi piace molto il cibo italiano), la forma geografica del Paese, la moda e soprattutto allegria e gioia.
> 
> Ciao amici!
> 
> X:
> 
> PD: Potete correggere se volete!


Molto bene Xerinola, veramente pochissimi errori.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Allora Paul, tu  NON sei un mafioso???


----------



## sabrinita85

Alex_Murphy said:


> Allora Paul, tu  NON sei un mafioso???


Penso e spero proprio di no.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Sì sì lo so, sto solo scherzando


----------



## Xerinola

sabrinita85 said:


> Molto bene Xerinola, veramente pochissimi errori.


 
Grazie Sabrinita!

Saluti!
X:


----------



## Dragoberto

Ho girato un po' il mondo, e credo ci sia una sola parola semplice che definisce meglio di altre l'Italia:

l'Italia è BELLA.

abbiamo avuto fortunatamente degli avi (mentre noi ci stiamo mettendo d'impegno a distruggere il loro lavoro) che hanno ricercato il bello in tutto, compreso nel cibo.

per questo lo stile italiano è ricercato nel mondo: perché gli stilisti ed i designer italiani nascono e vivono nel bello. Il bello ci circonda, lo interiorizziamo al punto che ci viene naturale creare cose che agli altri paiono irraggiungibili!


----------



## BlueWolf

Alex_Murphy said:


> Quello che volevo dire era.. siamo inglesi, abbiamo un stereotipo d'italiani, che la lingua è solamente parole inglesi ma si aggiunge una "a" o una "o" alla fine delle parola...



Interessante! Assolutamente non vero ovviamente, anche se noi pensiamo un po' lo stesso con l'inglese. Spesso quando non sappiamo che parola usare, ci "inventiamo" una nuova parola cambiando la pronuncia di una italiana. 
Mi viene in mente in uno sketch di Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo, Giacomo che traduce, per far ridere, "marciapiedi" come /martSapaisis/ (pronuncia IPA, visto l'ortografia pazza dell'inglese, non saprei come scriverlo altrimenti  )

Be', se non sai se ti trovi o no in Italia ci sono poche semplici strategie per scoprirlo:
- Vai in bagno e guarda se c'è un bidè. 
- Parla come faresti normalmente. Se la gente ti guarda come se stessi urlando, allora sicuramente non sei in Italia.
- Se sei per strada guardati in giro. Se in 15 minuti non vedi neanche una persona passare parlando al cellulare, allora probabilmente non sei in Italia.
- Prova ad attraversare la strada non passando sulle strisce pedonali. Se le macchine non decelerano e rischiano di investirti, probabilmente non sei in Italia. (l'ho testato )


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Alex_Murphy said:


> Allora Paul, tu  NON sei un mafioso???



No, mate, I'm not! 
And most of the people living in Sicily are not mafiosi as well..


----------



## gwrthgymdeithasol

Heliand said:


> Mi chiedo spesso quando penso al mio paese quali sono le prime cose che mi vengono in mente.
> Forse è più semplice chiederlo ad uno straniero, credo.
> Ma noi italiani quando pensiamo al nostro Stato, cosa ci evoca?
> Italia è uguale solo alla nostra pizza, spaghetti, Roma, Colosseo, stilisti ecc., o c'è qualcosa di più e di diverso?
> 
> PS: Non so se questo possa essere contemplato come argomento da trattare in questo forum. Se non è così, mi scuso sin da ora.




Io penso alle belle lingue ed alla musica stupenda di Monteverdi, Vivaldi, Scarlatti, Boccherini e Paganini.


----------



## norma 126

Io non sono italiana, si miei origine. Quando penso all'Italia mi vieni in mente la pasta e mangiare molto bene, il parlare forte, credo che è perchè ricordo a miei nonni  e anche il orgoglio di sua gente per essere italiani.


----------



## claudine2006

norma 126 said:


> Io non sono italiana, ma lo sono di origine. Quando penso all'Italia mi viene in mente la pasta e mangiare molto bene, il parlare forte, credo che sia perchè ricordo i miei nonni  e anche l'orgoglio di essere italiani.


Il parlare forte non è tipico solo degli italiani (sfortunatamente)...E naturalmente bisogna distinguere il comportamento dell'italiano all'estero da quello dell'italiano a casa propria (lo stesso avviene a tutti gli altri popoli).


----------



## claudine2006

Paulfromitaly said:


> Mi vengono in mente così tante cose quando penso al mio paese, che sarebbe troppo lungo elencarle, ma c'è una cosa che mi fa veramente incazzare quando sono all'estero e la gente mi chiede dell'Italia: il fatto che molti pensino che siamo tutti mafiosi e quindi chiedono anche a me, che tra l'altro sono di Brescia, cosa sia la mafia..
> quote]
> Scusa, ma il fatto che tu sia di Brescia e non di Palermo non credo cambi qualcosa.
> Lo stereotipo dell'italiano mafioso ce lo portiamo dietro perché la mafia l'abbiamo esportata negli Stati Uniti.


----------



## OCCASVS

BlueWolf said:


> - Vai in bagno e guarda se c'è un bidè.
> - Parla come faresti normalmente. Se la gente ti guarda come se stessi urlando, allora sicuramente non sei in Italia.
> - Se sei per strada guardati in giro. Se in 15 minuti non vedi neanche una persona passare parlando al cellulare, allora probabilmente non sei in Italia.
> - Prova ad attraversare la strada non passando sulle strisce pedonali. Se le macchine non decelerano e rischiano di investirti, probabilmente non sei in Italia. (l'ho testato )


Sebbene sembrino degli stereotipi, questi esempi rappresentano abbastanza fedelmente la realtà 

Pensando all'Italia, mi vengono in mente soprattutto il clima mite (mi riferisco in particolare alle zone costiere del meridione), la pasta e la pizza.
Sono tre cose dell'Italia che adoro e che non mi piacerebbe farne a meno


----------



## Paulfromitaly

claudine2006 said:


> Scusa, ma il fatto che tu sia di Brescia e non di Palermo non credo cambi qualcosa.
> Lo stereotipo dell'italiano mafioso ce lo portiamo dietro perché la mafia l'abbiamo esportata negli Stati Uniti.



Infatti non cambia nulla, ecco perchè ho risposto così ad Alex:



Paulfromitaly said:


> No, mate, I'm not!
> And most of the people living in Sicily are not mafiosi as well..


----------



## WindDust

Quando ho iniziato a leggere questo post le prime risposte che mi sono venute in mente erano : 

- pizza e pasta (ovviamente) ma anche i gelati (come avete fatto per dimenticare questo!!! Non ci credo!!   )
- lo stivale (anche se adesso mi viene meno in mente che quando ero piu piccola)
- Venezia, Roma, Firenze, ... 
- e dunque ovviamente la storia, l'arte, ....


Dopo aver letto il resto volevo anche aggiungere qualche cose
- E anche vero, che stupido, che tanta gente pensa Italia = Berlusconi e Mafiosi. Pero penso che sia di meno in meno il caso
- Vorrei anche rispondere a chi diceva che l'Italia è un paese accogliante per i stranieri... Mi piacerebbe dire di si.. Pero, mi sa che nel calcio sembra che sia il contrario. Si vede troppo spesso racismo nel calcio. 
(ma ditemmi se mi sbaglio; non guardo molto il calcio )

Ma se devo parlare solo per me... Ho incontrate parecchi italiani molti aperti agli altri, con chi mi è piacuto molto parlare. 
Mi piacciono tantissimo la lingua e il paese che ho gia visitato molto.. ma non abbastanza ancora. Vorrei vedere un po piu del Sud.
Tra questi amici italiani ho incontrato qualcuno che veniva di Roma.. Lui diceva che a lui piace il suo paese.. pero è un peccato che non sia messo abbastanza in valore. Non ho capito subito, perche mi sembra che al estero "tutti" lo sanno che l'Italia è richissima di cultura (tanto per l'arte che per la cucina). Ma lui parlava in fatti del modo nel quale si presenta : per esempio in Roma il servizio di pullman fa un po schiffo, allora che è la capitale! : non si sa dove si prendono i pullman, non ci sono orari, è sempre un casino per i turisti.. ma anche credo per i Romani... 
Ecco per quello che mi ricordo...

Mmh... Mi sa che questo post è già lunghissmo, mi fermo qua, spero che almeno sia chiaro e non troppo pieno di errori :S


----------



## WindDust

ups ho dimenticato...

Tranne parlare con le mani.. gli Italiani (gli stereotipi almeno) sono sempre "on fashion", con molto gel nei capelli, enormi occhiali da sole, broccolano molto e ... guidano come pazzi !!!!


 Ecco per lo stereotipo


----------



## sabrinita85

WindDust said:


> Quando ho iniziato a leggere questo post le prime risposte che mi sono venute in mente sono state:
> 
> - pizza e pasta (ovviamente) ma anche i gelati (come avete fatto a dimenticare questo!!! Non ci credo!!   )
> - lo stivale (anche se adesso mi viene meno in mente di quando ero più piccola)
> - Venezia, Roma, Firenze, ...
> - e dunque ovviamente la storia, l'arte, ....
> 
> 
> Dopo aver letto il resto volevo anche aggiungere qualche altra cosa:
> - È vero, che stupido (???), che tanta gente pensa che Italia = Berlusconi e Mafiosi, però penso che questo diminuisca di giorno in giorno.
> - Vorrei anche rispondere a chi diceva che l'Italia è un Paese accogliente per gli stranieri... Mi piacerebbe dire di sì.. però, (mi sa che) nel calcio sembra che sia il contrario. Si vedono troppo spesso episodi di razzismo nel calcio. (Ma ditemi se sbaglio; non guardo molto il calcio )
> 
> Ma se devo parlare solo per me... Ho incontrato parecchi italiani molti aperti verso gli altri, con i quali mi è piaciuto molto parlare.
> Mi piacciono tantissimo la lingua e il Paese che ho già visitato molto.. ma ancora non abbastanza. Vorrei vedere un po' più di Sud.
> Tra questi amici italiani, ne ho incontrato qualcuno che veniva da Roma.. Lui diceva che gli piace il suo Paese... però è un peccato che non sia abbastanza valorizzato. Non ho capito subito, perché mi sembra che all'estero lo sanno "tutti" che l'Italia è ricchissima di cultura (tanto nell'arte come nella cucina). Ma infatti, lui parlava del modo nel quale si presenta: per esempio a Roma il servizio di trasporto (autobus, metro e tram) fa un po' "schifo", nonostante sia la Capitale! Non si sa dove si prendono gli autobus, non ci sono orari, è sempre "un casino" per i turisti.. ma credo anche per i romani...
> Ecco per quel che mi ricordo...
> 
> Mmh... Mi sa che questo post è già lunghissmo, mi fermo qua, spero che almeno sia chiaro e non sia troppo pieno di errori :S


Ecco! Ti ho corretto gli errori!


----------



## WindDust

Grazie mille 

("che stupido" --> per dire più o meno "che peccato", non sapevo come dirlo meglio)


----------



## sabrinita85

Allora forse volevi dire questo: 


> - È vero, ed è un peccato che tanta gente pensa che Italia = Berlusconi e Mafiosi, però penso che questo diminuisca di giorno in giorno.


----------



## TimeHP

Scusa, WndDust, cosa vuol dire 'broccolano molto'? Suona divertente ma non l'ho mai sentito prima...


----------



## WindDust

Ups :S

è un Spagnolo che conosco che diceva questo spesso (forse non è neanche Italiano :S)

in francese è "draguer", potrebbe essere "rimorchiare" ??


----------



## alexandro

io quando penso all'italia mi viene in mente...mhhh dunque...si ci sono...un mare di merda!! si proprio questo, e sono in molti a condividere la mia idea, non vedo l'ora di lasciare questo paesetto pieno di immondizia...


----------



## Heliand

oddio..non generalizzare troppo..anche se ho studiato 5 anni a Venezia e devo dire che posso confermare..ma non esiste solo questo!!


----------



## tvdxer

Heliand said:


> Mi chiedo spesso quando penso al mio paese quali sono le prime cose che mi vengono in mente.
> Forse è più semplice chiederlo ad uno straniero, credo.
> Ma noi italiani quando pensiamo al nostro Stato, cosa ci evoca?
> Italia è uguale solo alla nostra pizza, spaghetti, Roma, Colosseo, stilisti ecc., o c'è qualcosa di più e di diverso?
> 
> PS: Non so se questo possa essere contemplato come argomento da trattare in questo forum. Se non è così, mi scuso sin da ora.



I am not Italian, nor do I speak very good Italian, but I am able to more or less get the drift of what you are asking.  It does seem to be directed towards Italians, but as an American who has read a lot about Italy and wishes to visit your country in the near future, I will answer from my perspective.

Most Americans do equate Italy with things you mentioned - pizza, spaghetti, great food in general, Roman Empire, the leaning tower of Pisa, Mafia, as well as with Catholicism and large, close families (although "large" is very much untrue these days).  I would also say those who are a bit more knowledgeable about the world beyond their borders think of Italy as a country that can be rather disorderly - huge strikes / protests, major political corruption, instability of the head of state, an aversion to government-written law, etc.  To me it's all of the things I've mentioned.

I do think the American view of Italy might be more focused towards the South of the country, since that's where most Italian immigrants to the U.S. came from.


----------



## itka

Alex_Murphy said:


> Allora Paul, tu  NON sei un mafioso???



British humor ! So british .... !

Certo anche per me Italia significa pasta, pizza, stivale, parlare colle mani, mettere un'o o un'a alla fine delle parole... certo ci sono i monumenti noti dappertutto, ma quel che mi stupisce è di leggere tra i vostri messaggi quanti siete "uniti".. Spiego : mi è sempre sembrato che l'Italia fosse un gruppo di paesi più che uno stato unito... Ci sono tutti i vostri dialetti cosi diversi... il confronto tra il nord e il sud .... Diverse mentalità (cio che si vede bene nei libri)... Pero, qui, dimostrate di aver un sentimento nazionale cosi forte... sebbene l'Italia esiste sole da cento cinquanta anni...
E vero, quel sentimento ? Direste che è diffuso dappertutto tra gl'Italiani oppure risulta da una certa educazione ?


----------



## BlueWolf

itka said:


> British humor ! So british .... !
> 
> Certo anche per me Italia significa pasta, pizza, stivale, parlare colle mani, mettere un'o o un'a alla fine delle parole... certo ci sono i monumenti noti dappertutto, ma quel che mi stupisce è di leggere tra i vostri messaggi quanti siete "uniti".. Spiego : mi è sempre sembrato che l'Italia fosse un gruppo di paesi più che uno stato unito... Ci sono tutti i vostri dialetti cosi diversi... il confronto tra il nord e il sud .... Diverse mentalità (cio che si vede bene nei libri)... Pero, qui, dimostrate di aver un sentimento nazionale cosi forte... sebbene l'Italia esiste sole da cento cinquanta anni...
> E vero, quel sentimento ? Direste che è diffuso dappertutto tra gl'Italiani oppure risulta da una certa educazione ?




In generale sì, se escludiamo i leghisti.


----------



## Saoul

Ragazzi,
vi preghiamo di mantenere un tono cordiale, altrimenti saremo costretti a chiudere il thread fino a che le acque non si saranno calmate.
Grazie per la vostra collaborazione
Saoul
Moderatore


----------

